# Basic dos questions



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

From someone who doesn't know much about it-and occasionally tries to do something with it (for fun?) and gets stuck....

I closed down and started up in dos, to clean out the temp, etc. files (I had been given directions on this board elsewhere for this).

No problem, worked fine. I knew I could type exit and restart windows, but decided to try some things I thought I knew, but didn't. 

I tried CLS which cleared the screen, then put in A:\ which switched it to A drive. I didn't have a floppy in it, but thought I could just change from drive to drive. (again, no reason)

I got the "drive is not ready, Abort, Retry, Fail?"

I've always thought the way to answer this is to use the first letter of my choice. I've tried this before and it didn't work, and it didn't today, either. Can't put in EXIT because each letter moves it to another BAD COMMAND, down the screen. 

 I finally restarted the computer.

I have several books (I was given) on learning dos, but they are for 5 and 5, 6, 6.2 I couldn't find the answer to how to ANSWER the Abort, Retry, Fail question in them, looking at the index.

I've been putting this in google search (and search here) and apparently it's an old command. I have WIN98 SE but not sure what version of dos (it may say when it starts, but I didn't notice. I have an idea I can ask it and it will tell me?)

Just for the heck of it, when that comes up (if it ever does again) HOW DO I ANSWER IT? 

A, R, F don't seem to, and I can't put a space before the letter because that also brings it to a new line. If I put the letter and ENTER it moves to a different line. If I put a letter and don't do anything- it doesn't either.

It seems like just being stuck with the question, and not being able to answer it, or get out of it into something else.

If it's too complex, I won't bother, but seems like it would be so simple (LOL)


Also, is there a way of getting a new version of dos, and putting it in instead of the one I have? Without installing a new version of WINDOWS?

I'm pretty dos-dumb, but the few times I've used it (especially when I have clear, specific instructions) I like it. 

I don't know why. WINDOWS makes it so much easier and if I don't do something right, or don't know how to, it usually tells me or gives me choices. And, I probably won't ever have that many reasons TO use dos. I wouldn't want to overall, without WINDOWS. Just that some of the basics, and useful commands might come in handy. If I'm ever trapped in it.

Thanks,

~ Carrie


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

When you get the "Abort, Retry, Fail" message, just his "A" for "Abort" and hit enter... that should take you back to a C:\> prompt. If all else fails, put a disk in the A: drive and hit "R" for "Retry".

DOS will not log onto a floppy drive unless there is actually a disk in the drive

If you need information about a particular DOS command, just type COMMANDNAME /?... DOS will display a help screen about that command

You could possibly load DOS 6.x and run it, but it is NOT recommended. There are a lot of commands available in the earlier versions of DOS that could completely destroy your system, causing you to have to reformat and start over! The DOS version (DOS 7) that comes with Windows will let you do anything you need to do.. that you could SAFELY do with any earlier version of DOS.

For more information (possibly more information than you wanted  ), pick up a copy of "DOS for Dummies". It's not only a valuable reference, it's fun to read....


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

Another note:

If you are running anything but FAT 16, the earlier versions of DOS wouldn't work anyway.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I tried putting in A and ENTER, but I never thought of putting in a disk and retrying.

I'm pretty sure this is FAT 32.

the dos would probably work better if I knew more what I was doing.

The dos for dummies sounds good.

I'd mainly like to know some of the basics, like what I'm doing, if I get stuck in a dos screen (which has occasionally happened). I know I can always shut it off and back on, which I usually end up doing.

Thanks,

Carrie


----------



## contralto (Jan 21, 2004)

hi, carrie,

didn't you say in another thread that your computer is running faster now that you cleared out temporary files while you were in dos? 

how did you get into dos? and then what did you click on to bring up a window regarding deleting temporary files?

what is FAT 16 and FAT 32? i.e., what does FAT stand for?

and, last but not least, what is bios? many mention it, and i haven't the faintest clue what it stands for. but i now know how much RAM i have (256MB) - i clicked on different things on the computer until i found it - it is doubtful that i could easily find it again, however. LOL!!!

i am glad that you are still doing things with your computer just for fun...

~diane


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

FAT = File Allocation Table. It's how your computer keeps track of the files on a drive. FAT 16 was used until Win 95 OSR2 introduced FAT 32, which is much more efficient.

BIOS = Basic Input/Output System. It's a set of instructions, burned onto a ROM chip, which tells your computer about itself before the command interpreter is loaded.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Thanks, Brushmaster, I didn't really know the answers to that.

as to the cleaning in dos, Rollin Rog told me that in the Security topic. I don't know how to put the link in to just get to that one post (though I know there is a way, others have done it). And it's a long thread, but this is the info part of the post.

With credit to Rollin Rog.

I got into dos by shutting down, and checking in the box "restart in ms dos mode". Not sure if this works for the new version of WINDOWS, I think there is another way to get into dos.
------------------------------------------------
As for the temp files you probably have nothing to worry about, but you can do a complete cache cleanup by following these instructions:

Try this drill for doing a DOS level cleanup of your cache. It's more thorough than Windows.

Click Start>Shutdown>Restart in MS-DOS mode.

At the c:\windows\> prompt enter each bold line:

smartdrv
deltree tempor~1
deltree temp
deltree history
deltree locals~1\tempor~1
exit

(you may get an error message on this last one (locals~1), just skip to "exit" if you do, it just means you don't have that directory)

Enter smartdrv first or the process will take a very long time. For each deltree, confirm by entering 'y' if the target directory is correct.

__________________________________________


~ Carrie


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

It will not recognise A <enter> but should recognise A: <enter>
Drives have ":" after the designated letter.


----------



## codejockey (Feb 11, 2002)

My $0.02 worth (possibly less, you be the judge! ).

First, DOS is well-worth learning and understanding, especially if you are running Windoze 98 (or anything previous). Often, in order to recover from a Windoze problem, you must use DOS commands, or control Windoze from the command line (i.e., DOS). The first time you cannot boot Windoze because of a registry problem, you will be glad you know something about DOS -- because you will be able to restore a previous version of the registry from DOS -- without having to depend on Windoze. 

Second, understanding DOS will help you to understand Windoze. All of those pretty pictures in Windoze ultimately translate to mundane DOS commands. When you add a new "folder" you're just making a directory; the graphical display in Windoze Explorer is nothing more than a prettified "dir" command. Understanding what's really happening makes it easier to understand Windoze -- and ultimately, gives you more knowledge and control.

Third, even if you decide to run Windoze XP or 2000 or whatever, there is still a command interface available. True, the command interface is not strictly DOS (which lots of people forget) but there is still a lot of overlap -- and anything you've learned about DOS will serve you well in the Win2000 or XP world as well.

Finally (and this may not be important to you, but then again ...), learning DOS is a very basic introduction to Unix/Linux (although DOS is hardly in the same league). If you are comfortable working at a command line, you will likely adapt to Unix/Linux very well -- even if you choose only to use the GUI environments available.

Hope this helps.


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

I have long believed that (since almost all computers are sold with Windows installed), a new computer should come with DOS 6.22 installed instead. Then after a period (possibly 10 days or so), Windows 3.1 would be provided. After another period, Windows 98SE. Finally, if the customer desires, Windows XP would be installed. This policy would force new computer users to learn a little about their machines and a LOT about operating systems and configuration.

Sadly, that policy would also render TSG nearly unnecessary... perhaps it's a good thing that it will never happen


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

A side note:

Back in the days when computers WERE sold with DOS and Windows 3.x, they usually came with instruction manuals for DOS and Windows. Too bad that that policy has been discontinued...


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

This is something I also believe. Even though I came to computers later (5 1/2 years ago, and now I'm 60 years old)I can see the value of learning how to manuever around in dos. I've been "trapped in dos" at times, but managed to get out of it (or, if possible, restart). I've seen those who know (young kids) go into dos and hit some keys and make things happen.

I have several books (I was given) about dos, but it's newer than the version I seem to have (with WIN 98)

Also, it seems easier for me to learn something as I need it, and seeing how and where it applies. Most of the dos tutorials/books I've seen are a lot about saving, moving, deleting, setting up, changing, etc. files. 

maybe what I need is more of an "emergency dos" type of tutorial. At least to start.

how do fix something, get out of something, delete something (that won't delete for some reason in WINDOWS), and such.

Also (and one reason I came here this morning, but was going to ask in the WIN98 topic) relating to:

The first time you cannot boot Windoze because of a registry problem, you will be glad you know something about DOS -- because you will be able to restore a previous version of the registry from DOS -- without having to depend on Windoze

Every now and then, maybe 2 or 3 times in the past year, something has happened with WINDOWS (I tried to close something that was slow closing, or too much open at once, or the cd-rom freezing, or something) and after the blue error screen came up, and I hit a key to get it gone, a grey screen (black and white lettering) comes up saying something about WINDOWS had an error and has fixed it by restoring a previous copy of the registry settings. It gives no options with this, just asks if I want to RESTART?
When I do, I have to put in a lot over (WinMedia Player for example). Put new passwords in that are now different. Reinstall my cd burning program. 

Going by the picture on the desktop and homepage it's from around 1 1/2 years ago (at this point). It seems to put in the same one.

I probably should reinstall WINDOWS (I have a HP Brio, and it has it's own restore cd that wipes out everything and starts over) but have putting putting this off.

I've asked before about saving registry settings and have gotten answers, but can't seem to grasp it in simple steps, like what to DO. I once tried saving a backup of my computer, but didn't know what to check (to save) and what I guessed at saving turned out to be more than I had hardrive space for. 

I now have a cd burner, but still can only save just so much.

What I've been trying to find out is, WHAT do I have to save (to restore it, if needed) and why can't I do something so if this happens, it retores a newer setting, like from YESTERDAY?

Someone once told me to put something in (under RUN) and it would restore an earlier setting (after it has already restored an old one, itself) I tried it and it wouldn't even dial up. Kept saying my dialup connection was wrong. I didn't know what to do- then I thought "if it restores the previous connection, if I do it AGAIN, it might restore the one I just had (that worked, though old) so did this and it worked.

But, for example, if WINDOWS decideds to restore a previous setting (and picks one from 1 1/2 years ago) what would I need to do (before hand, when I once again set it up for now-and after it has done this) to get it back to something more current?

I now have a cd burner, but don't have software or set up to actually send info from my computer TO the cd (like using a floppy) "Save As". That's something else I've yet to figure out, too. I can save things that are on the hd onto the CD, though.

I understand there is a way to "restore settings" that have been saved somewhere (and probably saved in dos, in this topic) so after WINDOWS has put in an old setting, I could "restore" a SAVED setting in some way and get a good, current one?

If you see what I mean? (sometimes I've been told people can't understand what I'm asking, so can't answer me.)

~ Carrie


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

One way is to use REGEDIT. To create a backup of your registry, go to START > RUN and type REGEDIT

When the registry editor opens, Click on "Registry" and "Export Registry". Save the file to a location you can easily remember (perhaps to the desktop...) and give it the current date as a name (like 02-23-04). Then when you need to restore Windows, you can just double-click on the file and let it overwrite your current registry.

Actually, Windows should do this automatically. In DOS, if you type SCANREG /RESTORE you should get a list of dates and times when Windows successfully loaded. Just pick any of those (but NOT the oldest one), and Windows will restore the registry as of that date.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

That sounds simple.

You must be good at explaining things in a clear and easy to follow way, because I thought I'd read other ways that seemed more complicated.

Actually, WINDOWS does restore a previous setting (on it's own, when something goes wrong) but seems to be the same one, from about a year ago. It doesn't give me any choice in this.

Is there a way of setting it so if there is a problem, it would ask me about restoring previous settings and I could then pick one I wanted that would be more current?

Thanks!

~ Carrie


----------



## contralto (Jan 21, 2004)

let me see if i understand what is being discussed here. if windows will not work, are you then (by default) in DOS? that is, if you are using windows 98. if so, then you could type in the command: SCANREG /RESTORE which will give you the option of choosing a date and time when windows successfully loaded, right? then if you pick one, but not the most current one (which stopped working), windows will be restored?

if i understand correctly, then carrie should try this in DOS the next time her windows stops working. right???

one question, though. is the space between SCANREG and /RESTORE intentional? must there be a space there for it to work correctly? 

if i weren't such a chicken i would try this on my own, just to find out what would happen. after all, i did see the choice to re-open in MS-DOS after clicking on "shut down" in the START menu. i am afraid that i will mess something up, and heck the computer is working fine now... 

so, carrie, why don't you try this and report back what you have found out? 

brushmaster1, thank you for your helpful comments. some of this is starting to make some sense.

codejockey, thank you for the subtle humor in your spelling of "windoze". 

~diane


----------



## contralto (Jan 21, 2004)

okay, i think i just did the other thing brushmaster1 suggested. 

i went to the start menu > RUN and typed in regedit, and when the window came up i clicked on "registry", then "export registry", and saved it to my desktop, labeled with today's date and "registry". then i checked my desktop and voila there it was.

geeze, i hope i won't need it, but i am glad it is there.

so, carrie, try this method. save it to your desktop. then the next time windows will not work you'll have a more recent registry to use, and will not have to do all of the reloading and setting new passwords, right?

~diane


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I noticed the space, too, or what looks like one.

Scanreg/restore would be without a space.

I've been told spacing is important in dos, but with the /there didn't know it would be needed.

I'm not sure if I know enough to explain this. It's not that windows doesn't work, (in my problem) it's that after a few error messages (blue screens) and me trying to get out of them, a grey,black/white screen comes up that says WINDOWS had a problem but has fixed it by restoriing a previous copy of the registry settings. Kind of like going back in time a year. I had different passwords in instant messingers, different settings, must have had an older version of WinMedia Player (I now have 9 and it doesn't work after this, because the old settings were restored). It doesn't restore Windows, it puts some of the settings back the way they were a year ago. What I had on the desktop and for homepage comes back, too. I just have to change a few things and reinstall others (I now have them on a cd so I can put them in quicker than downloading them again)

Another thing, I have my mouse set on a little slower than what seems to be the default. And, older icons come on the quick launch task bar on the bottom for programs I no longer have installed.

If Windows doesn't load at all, that's something else, and you have to use a restore cd. If it's set for the A drive to come on first (if you have one, I've heard it's an open on some new computers now) you need a boot up floppy disk to get it going, in order to install from the cd.

Not sure about it starting in dos and doing it from there. 

I'm kind of wary about messing around with the registry and settings too. Someone once told me to put something in RUN (I think it was dos command given here scanreg/restore- but the person said to put it in RUN and pick another date) when I tried it, it messed it up worse, and it said I didn't have a modem installed to dial up. Whatever it was I'd done, I figured if it restored the previous one, and I'd done it, doing it AGAIN would restore the one I'd had, that worked, so did it, and it did give me a good one again. (sounds sort of like the plot for a movie, like "the Matrix" or something- restoring different realities back and forth)

What I did do tonight, was open the registry and click on registry and make a back up of the settings, on my desktop.

Which was so simple and "right there in front of me" I don't know why I thought it was so complicated and such a big file! I had been looking to do this somewhere else where it gave options to back up the system. But, when I'd get there I didn't know what to save.

If and when it decides to restore a previous setting (again) I will be able to double click on the one I saved, and (hopefully) have it go in and give me my more current settings, instead.

I'm not going to try it until/unless I have to though.

I think it's amazing I can understand (and do) as much as I have been. But, when you get good, simple directions it's easier.

~ Carrie


----------



## contralto (Jan 21, 2004)

carrie,

great! you did it! i was just trying to keep the thread going and figure out what you, brushmaster1, and codejockey were talking about. because i know so little about computers every time i learn one tiny thing it is very exciting.

have you ever had the feeling that you don't know enough to even ask a question? that is how i feel about computers. i feel intimidated regarding asking questions (unless something is actually going wrong), so from time to time i put in "starchild" under search to see what you are asking about. 

i have not yet gotten the nerve to attempt cleaning out temporary files under dos. maybe tomorrow...

~diane


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

There IS a space between SCANREG and /RESTORE, but if you leave it out nothing terrible will happen. On some machines (mine, for instance) the command will work without the space. If it doesn't work you will get an error message and you can just try again.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Error messages are part of the fun of dos 

Diane, you can ask me questions you don't think you know enough to ask. I'm still knew enough to remember the ones I felt that way about.

Learning to upload webpages was a real challenge. I was asking people "where is page 2?" (there is no actual page 2, you have to create it (or the file) and link it to page 1.

But, I know what you mean about asking questions. I probably gave a few people who seemed to know about it a lot of stress. Just trying to figure out what I didn't understand, that seemed like it was right there in front of me. And I understand that now.

The dos cleaning is really easy and the directions are so precise. When you put one in, and hit enter, it asks if you want to do it, and you hit Y (for yes) Anytime you want to get out, and have the prompt (blinking and waiting for you to write something) type EXIT and hit ENTER and windows comes back on.

It feels really good, like cleaning out the closet or something 

And since it's only temp files you don't really need, you dan't do anything bad. It asks you ever step of the way, and you can always put N for NO. 

There's something that feels good about hitting the keys and making something happen.

I learned this in a way when our library went to computers (8 libraries combined with terminals to look up books). They threw out the card files (didn't have space). I was depressed at first, and felt I'd never be able to use a library again. The librarians said just try it and everytime you get confused we'll help. I think I might have learned one thing every visit, and caught on to the idea of just trying any keys, till something happened 

That was the library outside of Boston MA, the one in my town now (in rural Vermont) doesn't seem to have a card file or computer. They don't even use library cards, just write your name down on a piece of paper when you borrow books. I asked "what if someone doesn't bring them back?" The librarian said "that's never happened" (like she didn't understand the quetsion).

Live in the country....

I now can go online and get into the data base (which is available online) which comes up like dos, and must be used without any clicking.

Maybe the idea is to learn something new everyday.

And just when I think I'm starting to know something (about computers, etc) something new comes along.

~ Carrie

~ Carrie


----------



## contralto (Jan 21, 2004)

carrie,

i did it. i deleted the temporary files in dos. i followed your directions exactly, and had no trouble whatsoever. the last command (deltree locals~1\tempor~1) elicited no response. i tried it again, and again nothing. so i exited. 

it seems like the computer booted up in windows faster than usual (after the deletion). it could be just my imagination, though.

i have had this computer four years, and this has not been done before. it took a couple of minutes for the first one (deltree tempor~1) to complete the deletion process.

thanx, carrie. i wish it were this easy to clean out a closet, as a have a few closets that need to be cleaned out.

oh, btw, i told a friend about how we made copies of the windows registry and saved it to desktop. she said we should also save it to a floppy or cd in case the hdd dies. i think i will do that tomorrow, though. i've had enough computer excitement for one day.

~diane


----------



## codejockey (Feb 11, 2002)

Kudos to both Starchild and Contralto for getting in there and making it happen! You're right -- it is a bit scary when you are learning and doing things for the first time (don't you love questions like "are you sure?" -- I mean, how are you supposed to answer that, when you're not even sure what you're doing, much less whether you really want to do it?!).

Anyway, I held off posting, but since the issue of registry backups has continued, I thought I'd offer the following:

I prefer to backup my registry from DOS to DOS (and, as suggested, occasionally to a floppy). I also change my config.sys and autoexec.bat files so that I can always boot to DOS directly. This is protection against the dark day when some registry problem prevents you from starting Windoze (which means no regedit, no desktop, etc.). Sure, you could run scanreg /restore (which is always a good first step), but there are at least two problems: (1) it doesn't always fix the problem and (2) Windoze typically only keeps a backup from the previous five boots/days, whichever is longer. If you need to go back farther, you're pretty much out of luck.

I recommend always having a way to boot into DOS (preferably more than one way) if you have a Windoze version other than NT, 2000 or XP (none of which are based on DOS).

Again, kudos on a job well done.

I create a


----------



## contralto (Jan 21, 2004)

codejockey,

i don't yet understand why a registry backup in DOS is necessary.

i was assuming that if windoze would not open, you would already *be* in DOS (if not running NT, 2K or XP) because DOS is the default operating system. but i guess i am wrong about that, because you say that you backup your registry "from DOS to DOS".

so you are saying that a dark day may arise when you power on your computer, windoze won't open, and you cannot even get into DOS? so you pop in your (DOS registry backup) floppy? then what? does it boot you into DOS, or does it boot you all the way into windoze?

is that essentially what you are saying? if so, please explain how to create a backup registry "from DOS to DOS"?

~diane


----------



## contralto (Jan 21, 2004)

carrie,

just wanted to let you know that it really is true that my computer is working faster now. it flips up the windows faster, and when i click on the "back" arrow it gets there faster. i am fairly certain that it boots up faster also, but will not be sure until i watch it boot up a few more times (have only seen this once since the temporary files were deleted in dos).

~diane


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I thought so, too. Unless it's the power of suggestion 

I've been doing it every few days, now. 

I'm not sure how oftern we should be doing it, but I like the feeling of cleaning it out.

Running Adaware and Spybot Search and Destroy also help.

I have so much "stuff" on my computer, it's a wonder it works at all 

~ Carrie


----------



## contralto (Jan 21, 2004)

carrie,

i don't have that much "stuff" on my computer, but i was thinking of subscribing to WinMX. it's a subscription service to download music and dvd's. it think they said it takes up 5 gigabytes of hard drive space, but i have about 23 unused, so that would be ok.

do you know anything about or have any experience with WinMX? 

i run adaware and spybot a lot also, about once a week, but they are not finding that much anymore. mostly cookies. 

i got some compressed air today to use to dust my computer, but now i have to figure out how to do it. do i take off the side of the tower? LOL it must be really dusty in there, as it has never been dusted. someone posted that there can be really thick dust on the fans, and the thick dust can keep a fan from moving and wear out the bearings. don't want that to happen!

cute story about your library in rural vermont.

~diane


----------



## codejockey (Feb 11, 2002)

Contralto --

I have a directory tree dedicated to registry backups (D:\backup). Under this directory, I have one directory for every date when I backup my registry. The directory name is the date; for example, if I backed up my registry today, I would create a directory named D:\backup\02242004. If I need to backup the registry more than once in a single day, the directory name includes a sequence number (e.g., 02242004.001, 02242004.002, etc.). I should also mention that my autoexec.bat file sets VERIFY on, to avoid possible errors while copying files. I use the following steps from DOS to backup my registry:

cd d:\backup\02242004
attrib -h c:\windows\user.dat
attrib -h c:\windows\system.dat

copy c:\windows\user.dat .
copy c:\windows\system.dat

attrib +h c:\windows\user.dat
attrib +h c:\windows\system.dat

I then create a file named readme in this directory, and write a line or two describing the purpose of the backup (registry backup before installing Ad-Aware version 6, etc.). 

Periodically, I'll add my latest backups to a CD (not a floppy, as I posted earlier -- sorry for any confusion) so that I have a history of registry backups. The CD also serves as additional insurance if my copies in D:\backup should become lost or unreadable. 

I do my registry backups from DOS (as above) because it does not depend on Windoze for recovery (I don't need my desktop or resedit or any Windoze utility at all -- just the copy and attrib commands in DOS). It also allows me to save more copies of the registry than Windoze will save for me, and to document the purpose of each backup. It's certainly not necessary to do it this way, but I like not having to depend on Windoze and the extra flexibility.

As far as DOS being the default operating system if Windoze can't boot: As I understand it, Windoze sets itself up to boot by default. If Windoze can't boot (for whatever reason), it does not automatically start DOS. Instead, getting to DOS requires either a DOS boot floppy (always a good idea), a Windoze install diskette or hitting F8 while the system is trying to boot Windoze -- unless you have configured your msdos.sys file to present the Windoze boot menu (the same one presented when you hit F8). 

Hope this helps.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I think if the hd dies, or WIN won't come on at all, having a copy of the registry settings on a cd (I think it's too big for a regular floppy) won't make any difference. Something more than that would have to be done.

If WIN needs to be reinstalled it will make it's own settings to start over new.

I don't understand the saving in dos, either. I don't think I'm at that point yet.

The original directions for deleting the unneeded files in dos (from Rollin Rog) did say the last one might not do anything, because it's not always there.

It's funny, once I do something in dos, I start to feel like I want to learn more and do more.

That's how I boot into SAFE DRIVE (I do things like defrag in SAFE MODE) after reading about it. It's easier than trying to hold down a key or hit the F8 key just right, etc.

Restart in dos and type WIN/D:M hit enter and it restarts in WIN SAFE MODE.

As to restarting if the computer isn't working, I have a WIN98 bootup disk (that came with my WIN 98 full install cd, with my first computer 5 1/2 years ago) that I can use. I'm pretty sure it would work for this one which is WIN 98 SE (and came with a Hewlett Packett install cd) too. I have reinstalled in this one a few times, but each time putting in the cd worked. It wasnt' so messed up it wouldn't and would look for A drive first.

I'm not so scared of doing things now, my daughter has a computer upstairs (someone gave me, that wouldn't work, and I reinstalled WIN 98 in and set it up so it did) so I have a way to come here and yell for HELP if my main one won't work or go online.

I used to be afraid of having something go wrong, and not be able to get online and yell for help.

~ Carrie


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

> then put in A:\ which switched it to A drive. I didn't have a floppy in it, but thought I could just change from drive to drive. (again, no reason)
> 
> I got the "drive is not ready, Abort, Retry, Fail?" ...
> 
> ... Just for the heck of it, when that comes up (if it ever does again) HOW DO I ANSWER IT?


 Just my 1.5c here. For some reason if I press F(ail) a few times it will go to the A:/ prompt. Why I don't know, but hey...


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I thought using the first letter like A (abort) or F (fail) would get it out of the bad command, but it didn't seem to do anything, just told me again it was a bad commant/file name.

~ Carrie


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

Diane:

I would NOT recommend installing WinMX! Aside from P2P programs being somewhat illegal, there is no better way to acquire spyware or a virus!


----------



## contralto (Jan 21, 2004)

thank you for your opinion about WinMX, brushmaster1. 

i did not realize that it might be illegal, as it is a service that requires payment for subscription.

~diane


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

Unless it has changed, WinMX is a P2P file sharing program. While the program itself is not illegal, most of the material shared is copyrighted, and quite often virus infected or spyware-ridden.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I don't know what WinMX is, but seem like if you have to pay to subscribe to it, it can't be too illegal. There are new programs springing up where they do charge for the music (and pay the recording industry from that).

With all of them, just like anything else, you need to scan anything you download for viruses (which doesn't always work because of new viruses coming along all the time).

As to air (and I'm not sure which catagory this would fit in, there isn't any "misc maintanence" one) when I first had a computer, someone told me about buying canned air. I had had the computer for 1 1/2 years so figured it might be pretty dusty by now. Went to COMPUTE THIS (we no longer have a computer store in our area, and it was very expensive there) and paid $9 for can of air. The person in the store told me all about taking the case off (which you have to do- and said to leave it plugged into a plugstrip (but turned off) ground myself by touching a piece of the metal inside the pc, to prevent static electricity, and gently spray the air in to blow out the dust) Major project for me, but it was good, because I realized computers don't have that much inside- not that complex. (I think a VCR has much more) A lot of plug in stuff and components.
I got the case off (getting cases off and on is a whole topic in itself) blew all the dust bunnies out, blew little puffs in the A drive, in and around the keys on the keyboard (had a great time doing this!)

Put it all back together. Few days later the A drive stopped working. I was upset, till I learned I could buy a new one for $25 and found someone I knew who put it in (took the case off and put it back on which I didn't want to deal with again). The keyboard never worked right again, and I ended up getting another one.

Few weeks later the computer started crashing. It would start to connect (on dialup) flash off, and restart itself (in SAFE MODE) and I'd have to keep doing this till it got on. Sometimes it would stay on awhile (and work okay for days) sometimes in the middle of something it would flash off again. It finally died (I'd left it on, it was dead and the reset button woulding work. Turning it off and on, the fan and little lights would come on, but it wouldn't loud, light up the monitor, etc. A friend later tested it (by trying other parts) and decided it was a short in the motherboard)

Never did connect all this with cleaning it, but we have a saying in Vermont "if it ain't broke don't fit it". This, and the idea of paying $9 for a can of air, (and taking the case off to do it) kind of
turned me against spraying in air. If I've had to take a case off for some other reason (and I try and avoid this if I can  I blow out the dust in it by "blowing in it" or waving a paper around. (or turning it upside down and gently shaking it) I don't think blowing air in (with one's mouth) is too good because of possible moisture. But, so far I can't connnect any computers dying because of it.

~ Carrie


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Since when do you have to subscribe to it? I have WinMX and have never subscribed to anything. It may have changed since then.

WinMX is a P2P program that allows you to share your files to another computer (in this case internet users). But I'm sure it's not 5Gb big. That would be a LONG download  With WinMX, you can share any file you want. Most P2Ps do have Spyware (Kazaa being the most common one) but WinMX does not. Viruses is a possiblility, but that is the risk you take for downloading a file from another computer that could already be affected or have a file that is a virus to be downloaded by the unexpected.

As for the illegal part. It's NOT illegal to have the program and share files, unless the files are copyrighted like movies and music and even games. Some music are not copyrighted, ie I got a file from the band's website, obviously they allow people to download it. Some bands do allow distribution, but the majority of current artists are not.

The air thingy, I really don't think there is a link to you using the air can and your computer crashing, unless you did not hold the can correctly (like in an angle) then the can will have drops of air (liquid) spraying...


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I had never heard of WinMX, but have heard of Kazaa, Kazaa_lite, Shareaza, and such.

I was also told (somewhere on this board) that it's not illegal to download them or ask/discuss them here.The programs.

I noticed the 5gb and assumed she meant mb. My hd is only 8 gb in all (I'm gb and memory deprived 

I didn't really think the air can blowing and compter problems were related, just try and make it into a joke, like "see what happens when you try and CLEAN something?"

I see you have Registry Cleaner listed on the bottom of your post (I have just about everything you have listed). I've tried reg cleaners but never sure what to leave and what to take out? Do they (or this one) always bring up ones I no longer need anymore?

Is there a site somewhere where one can check and find out?

I know, if it's a key to a program I no I no longer have, it's probably no good. But sometimes when you take something out it says it might be needed by something else.

~ Carrie


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Actually I think it's pretty much the same as HighJackThis in a way. It does focus on the startup programs. I will need to look at it again to let you know what to do


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

But the other ones I highly recommed. Especially SpywareBlaster.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I've tried several times today and the Spywareblaster link doesn't open. It drags along and then says "page cannot be displayed".

Is there another link to get it from?

Nevermind, I got the download page from the instruction page you have listed.

~ Carrie


----------



## contralto (Jan 21, 2004)

when i looked up WinMX in google there were some ads for free song downloads, and some that were a subscription service. i was thinking about subscribing to one that required a fee because i thought it must be legal if a fee is required. i guess it probably was 5mb (rather than gb). (i cannot find the exact page where i was a few days ago, so i cannot prove or disprove this aspect, and gb does sound unreasonable.)

my vocal coach recommended WinMX, but said she did not know any of the details about it, as her son at GA tech put it on her computer

~diane


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

You can probably get some good karaoke songs with it.

I would guess that the ones you have to pay for would be okay, if they donate the money paid to the recording industry.

Earthlink now has something like this. (I have Earthlink for a server so get emails about this stuff). I can barely afford to pay for Earthlink, so didn't pay too much attention to the downloaded music deal they now have. I think it was like 99 cents a song.

Good part about that, you don't have to pay a lot for an entire cd to get one song you like on it.

We sure have gotten a lot out of my basic dos question 

Oh, Tidus4Yuna.... I put in Spywarblaster and ran it, and had it block all it brought up. I don't know if it's related, but soon after this I noticed my dial up box won't come up now! I don't have "work ofline" checked (which might be the most common reason). If I click on the E (IE) to bring up my home page, or my mail or a website, instead of the dialup box coming up to check, nothing happens and the page shows "cannot desplay page", ERROR. 
I had to go to the set up and put a shortcut to it on my desktop and a differnet kind of connection box comes up.
I also noticed my Zone Alarm firewall wasn't activated (for some reason) and opened that, and went over the settings and started it again. I noticed it was set on HIGHEST security. I put it back on MEDIUM where it usually is.

I wonder if Spywareblaster did something?

Maybe it's just a coincidence, but I've been trying to think of what I could have done, so I can undo it.

I haven't gone offline and back on again since I changed the security setting, so don't know if it works now.

I'll do that after I go off line to close down.

I guess we're really getting off topic now. 


~ Carrie


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

FYI on the Page Cannot Be Displayed, if you are running a downloader tool like GetRight (helps you download files easier) then that page will show, but the file should be downloading with the program.

As for SpywareBlaster, it's not linked to dialup boxes so it should have not did that. Try uninstalling it and see if the problem goes away.


----------



## contralto (Jan 21, 2004)

from time to time my computer changes without my (knowingly) doing anything. 

recently i posted a hijackthis scan log on the security forum, and followed some instructions $teve gave me. i had hijackthis remove some items, and then i re-booted the comp in safe mode and deleted a .dll file (also suggested by $teve). 

after i did those things and rebooted into windows the google toolbar was different. instead of an entire toolbar below the regular toolbar at the top of a window, the google portion is now in the upper right portion of the windows toolbar. 

i actually like the google stuff better where it is now, but i do not know why it moved.  

carrie, when you went offline and back online did your "dial up box" come up?

~diane


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I don't know why the dialup box stopped coming up, but I think I've fixed it. 

I went into TOOLS> INTERNET OPTIONS and going over the connection pages found one where "always use my default dialup" (or some such) should be checked and "never use it" was instead. 

I don't know how that happened, I didn't change anything.

I also had noticed (earlier) Zone Alarm (firewall- and I'm new with these) was no longer showing, so brought it up and went over the preferences, and saw it was set on HIGHEST security level. I always leave it (and similar) on MEDIUM. I set it back on MEDIUM. I'm wondering if something about this changed the dialup settings?

And what changed the Zone Alarm settings? All I had done was download and install Spywareblaster. Everything checked on it (I okayed) said either spyware or cookie (and didn't look like anything I needed)

Earlier I had run Adaware and it showed 2 reg changes, which I deleted because they seemed to be from Win Media Player (which, I think tends to want to share whatever it's used for with it's home base. I don't check these when I install it. LIke "automatically get licenses for music", etc)

maybe it was just the computer ghosts again.

After I checked the box that said "always use my default dialup connecting" the box was back- like magic!

Still keeps connecting at such a lot speed it disconnects a few seconds later, over and over, but not every time. Like today, I've gone online 3 or 4 times and only once had a spell of it not connecting good enough to stay on. I closed down and put it back on again (WINDOWS) and then it worked.

I should probably reinstall WINDOWS again (haven't for about a year- since last time I needed to) but keep putting it off. I have a lot saved on cds, but it still means putting things back in.

Maybe there should be a "misc" topic here for all this to fit into?

Since we've gotten way off dos.... 

Maybe nobody minds... dos seems like kind of a low key, easy going kind of topic (for some reason).

~ Carrie


----------

